# string Vergleich



## qwertz1234 (24. Sep 2008)

hallo,

ich frage mit dem folgenen sql statement eine übereinstimmung ab:

select * from tabell_x where string1 = tabell_x.string2

der wert für string1 ist z.b "hallo"und in der spalte aus der tabelle also string2 steht "Hallo" (großes H). somit bekomme ich keine übereinstimmung? wie kann ich dem sql string mitgeben, das er groß und kleinsschreibung beim vergleich nicht beachten soll?

vielen dank und grüße qwertz1234


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Sep 2008)

select * from tabell_x where LOWER(string1) = LOWER(tabell_x.string2)

so z.B.

kann aber bei manchen datenbanken nicht funktionieren, da die funktion nicht zwingend vorhanden sien muss (sollte aber im normalfall vorhanden sein)


----------



## qwertz1234 (24. Sep 2008)

hi,, danke super!

grüße


----------

